
SOPA/PIPA: Dodd Calls for Hollywood and Silicon Valley to Meet - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/20/technology/dodd-calls-for-hollywood-and-silicon-valley-to-meet.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
Toddward
What's really striking about this article is that, for all the missteps he
acknowledges he made, he doesn't address the biggest fundamental issue - the
bill was garbage.

It's also telling that he wants meetings with the tech industry now instead
of, say, before they drafted and started pushing awful legislation. What a
farce.

